# Lighting for a 29 gal high tech tank.



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi so I have pressurized co2, aquasoil and EI dosing in my 29 gal tank. I have 130 of CF which is 65 watts of GE 9285 per bulb. I don't use both of them. I sometimes give it a afternoon burst which I turn on both for an hour.

I have 130 watts on it because it use to be a salt water tank converted to fresh water.

So no I want to move onto T5HO. I know the WPG rule is basically old mythology but its still a rough measurement. I'm not sure how T5HO measures up to CF. So I'm not sure how many T5HO bulbs to put over a standard 29 gal tank?

My aim is to maintain a high tech tank and possibly improve my plant growth.

I'm thinking of this, http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Corali...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1332996799&sr=1-2

Which would be 36 watts over a 29 gal tank. I have no idea how to even comprehend that.

A little guidance please


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I would continue to use what you have and make a few changes instead of getting that Coralife fixture. I would swap out one of the 9325K bulbs for a 5000K, 6700K, 8800K or 10,000K bulb. This would greatly improve the appearance. Having two 9325K bulbs may have to much of a pink cast.

Are you using timers? If not, these would be beneficial.

The 8800K bulbs are called Colorquest and were made by Custom Sealife which went out of business. Many times you can find these bulbs at a closeout price around $5. They are very nice PC bulbs. Below are some, but they aren't $5.

65w, square pin 8800K
http://www.marinedepot.com/65W_Powe..._(PowerCompact)-PC1651-FILTBUPCSQSWDL-vi.html
http://www.seaquestmarine.com/65w_8800K_Power_Compact_Bulb_p/cslpc_880065w.htm


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes I am using timers. I have them on for 8 hours. I also have a noon burst but I recently cut it out as it was too much light. 

The reason why I want to change the light is because even with one bulb running, it sometimes is too much. My stem plants stay low to the substrate and most rotalas become a creeping plant. At the same time because the tank is deep, I believe T5HO has more penetration light than CF. 

All in all, I believe its the best light for my situation so I can grow foreground plants like HC but still have my stem plants grow straight. 

At the same I am afraid that it may be too little light for a tank of my size.

Thanks for the tip. I will keep it in mind if I choose to continue to use my compact florescent light fixture. I actually have extra bulbs and don't need them for some time. I order from Big Al's a lot and one time they doubled the number of bulbs I ordered for free.


----------



## verylo (Jun 13, 2010)

9325k is my very favorite bulb in t12's all though i do not like the cf lights no matter what the k is.

Had some Odessa barbs and when i changed the bulb to 9325 k they went from plain red to florecent red.

Wish i could find more of them but seems GE stopped making them.
I do like the ho t5's. Going to hook up 4 of them over a 75 gal tank with Ice cap ballast.
May be to much, but i can always move them to my 150.


----------

